# Is this a big, medium or small skyline?



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I took this one from the ride to the airport which almost shows the whole skyline. It's missing University City's skyline and the remainder of the skyline to the Delaware River
















and what other skyline seems about the same size?


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd said it's a medium skyline. And easily a superb example of such Skylines!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Medium skyline!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Medium skyline i say too


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Medium, but it's OK!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Medium to small.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I would agree with all but null. I would say medium plus. Which US city has a similar sized skyline? This is not the total skyline but reveals the big five.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

They are starting this next year.









Chicago, NYC and LA are really the only large skylines in the US. Most are medium.


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

Philly skyline is fantastic ! Liberty one and now Comcast center are really incredible maybe it's not like New York or Chicago but in my opinion it's the third USA skyline.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

medium.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Medium in the US , small outside of the US i would say. 

i would say comparable to Fujairahs skyline


----------



## Camilo_Costa (Oct 27, 2007)

Medium, I think. In the US, I think we can consider as a big skyline Chicago and New York.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Who cares about the size? One of the best across the US.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Size does not matter. There are much bigger cities in the world with smaller skylines than Philadelphia.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Philly skyline is fantastic ! Liberty one and now Comcast center are really incredible maybe it's not like New York or Chicago but in my opinion it's the third USA skyline."

I would have to agree. Miami seems bigger but it's a long thin skyline. Philly has lots of layers and the skyline looks different from every angle.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Who cares about the skyline, is it a nice city to live in?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Someone asked me if there were any tall buildings in Philly last night. That is why I made this thread.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Tall buildings? Comcast is almost a supertall! By the way, a cute one


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


> They are starting this next year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comcast will be a great tower


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

Medium in the USA ?? I don't know but..

1) Comcast center : 297 m

2) One Liberty : 288 m

3) Two Liberty : 258 m

4) Mellon Bank : 241 m

5) Bell Atlantic : 225 m

and in the future there are a lot of new projects


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

in europe, this would be a really BIG skyline :lol:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I agree with "medium sized". I've been living in Philly for almost 6 months, great city!


Its skyline size is sorta comparable to such as Detroit, Dallas or Seattle, I'd say.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Charlotte (North Carolina) is somehow similar in appearance and size as well, by the by.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

> Medium in the US , small outside of the US i would say.


I agree. 


> Chicago, NYC and LA are really the only large skylines in the US. Most are medium.


I would argue that even LA's is borderline medium.


----------



## jpIllInoIs (Feb 13, 2006)

Its meduim, but its fantastic.... great symmetry and balance, culminating in a beautiful peak.


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

Northsider said:


> I agree.
> 
> I would argue that even LA's is borderline medium.


LA is indeed medium, low medium at that for its population

New York and Chicago are about the only huge ones, well and possibly in the years to come Miami joins, the amount of buildings is really quite incredible.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

@christos: Comcast is already done and it's 297m. I don't know the name of the next supertall but it seems that would be over 400m+ including spire.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

weird said:


> @christos: Comcast is already done and it's 297m. I don't know the name of the next supertall but it seems that would be over 400m+ including spire.


What is the name of the new tower, then?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

not bad...


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> What is the name of the new tower, then?


I sought it and it's "American Commerce Centre"


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ And here's a render of it.









(phillyskyline.com)




I don't know yet if I like the idea of having this in the Philly skyline. Something more classical/post-modern just suits the city better than this. But it could still turn out pretty cool.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I would like to more high rises along Broad Street into North Philadelphia. I think the design is too wide at the base. Philadelphia has little square blocks so I think tall skinny buildings look best. Philadelphia is lucky to have buildings with spires. Many cities are way too boxy looking.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Camden actually extends the skyline when looking south or north into Center City.


----------



## Italic (Sep 16, 2005)

the render is really amazing !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

erbse said:


> ^ And here's a render of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The rendering of American Commerce Centre tower from this angle is very nice indeed


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

You know what...Charlotte's skyline _does_ remind me of Philly's somehow.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3408/3180363127_d71e710ed4.jpg

Anyway, I'm sure it's a medium skyline. I think the only large skylines in the U.S. are Miami, Chicago, and NYC.

For small you have to think Richmond, Louisville, Orlando, Austin, Phoenix, Salt Lake City, etc.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I think it's a big skyline, especially when you compare it to what we have in Europe. But maybe on world-scale it is medium. Though it's impressive and large!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

It's not as long as Miami's but it's definitely beefier from all sides. Look closely at all of the Manhattan like layers when viewing the city from the south.


----------



## sobchbud (Sep 30, 2008)

^^ Hmmm....This looks pretty beefy to me


VisionMIA said:


> A pic from our good ole legendary friend James Good
> Miami Skyline from 13 miles Across the Bay.http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesgood/3497143314/sizes/l/



btw I love Philly's skyline, there are some great individual buildings and nice symmetry. It's medium to large for the U.S. and small internationally.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

MNiemann said:


> You know what...Charlotte's skyline _does_ remind me of Philly's somehow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because of the towers in the photo, which looks similar to Philly...  ?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't think that Charlotte's skyline looks anything like that of Philadelphia.
the old skyline circa 2000. 








Tampa's skyline looks like a mini Philly.


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

philly's skyline is definitely a medium but great layout for city planning. nice buildings. like the future plans too. it will be really great in the future.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

I disagree with all of you Philadelphia has a medium to large skyline compared to what I've seen around the world. No photos that I have found really display it's hugeness.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 8, 2009)

Medium and Mediocre


----------



## Skyscraperologist (Aug 18, 2008)

*Big (compared with cities of similar pop.)*

Small, Medium, and Big are all relative. Compared with other cities of 1.4 Million, Philadelphia has a HUGE skyline. Just look at Phoenix (1.6 Million) by comparison--actually, there's no comparison.:lol:

Phoenix Downtown Skyline









I would say that Philly probably has the 5th most impressive skyline in the US (after NYC, Chicago, Miami, and Atlanta). That's just my opinion and it's certainly open to debate.


----------



## Mr. Potato Head (May 8, 2009)

^^ Houston, Seatlle, LA, and Minneaplis are just a handful of better skylines. And you're right that small cluster that Phoenix calls a skyline is pathetic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

philadweller said:


>


Big for sure


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

This skyline is.... perfect. I love Philly, I think this skyline is what I think of when I think of a skyline with the best "peak".


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philly's skyline is hardly mediocre. Seattle has a big handsome, layered skyline for a city it's size.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Phoenix is bigger than Philadelphia believe it or not.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Not everything's about size, eh


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

to me it is not large not medium I call it a medium large skyline 
skylines are : 
1 none
2 tiny 
3 small
4 medium small
5 medium
6 medium large ( that is what philly is )
7 large
8 huge


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

orlando florida where I live is a medium small and buffalo NY is considered a small 
seatle is large


----------



## Primo (Jul 11, 2003)

Philly it has some beautiful buildings doing a very nice skyline, I would say that it is a medium+ !


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"I call it a medium large skyline"
..and that's what it should be for America's 6th largest city. NYC is huge. Chicago is large plus. 

1 none...Annapolis, Newport, Alexandria, St. Johns, Savannah, St. Augustine, Charleston
2 tiny...Trenton, Harrisburg, Madison, Stamford, Springfield, New Haven, Tucson, Wilmington, Anchorage, Manchester
3 small...Providence, Des Moines, Phoenix, Buffalo, Ottawa, Peoria, San Jose, Washington DC, Tampa, Orlando, Albany, White Plains, Rochester, Hamilton, Hartford, Tacoma, Memphis, Louisville, Mobile, Knoxvile
4 medium small...Portland, OR, Milwaukee, Indianapolis, Newark, Cleveland, Cincinnati, Austin, San Antonio, Ft. Worth, Winnipeg, Edmonton, New Orleans, San Diego, Columbus, Nashville
5 medium...Charlotte, Pittsburgh, Kansas City, Baltimore, Boston, Detroit, St. Louis, Jersey City, Denver, St. Paul, Jacksonville, Richmond, Long Beach, Brooklyn, San Diego 
6 medium large ( that is what philly is )...Minneapolis, Dallas, Los Angeles, San Francisco, Seattle, Houston, Montreal, Calgary, Vancouver, Honolulu, Rio de Janeiro, Santiago
7 large...Chicago, Atlanta, Miami, Toronto, Buenos Aires
8 huge...NYC, Sao Paulo


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"orlando florida where I live is a medium small and buffalo NY is considered a small 
seatle is large"

Seattle does not have a bigger skyline than Philadelphia. It's slightly smaller.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

Metro Manila





















Makati








































Ortigas












^^
what do you think of these guys?:lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ortigas... seems a big city, never hear about that... Some info, please; population for examble :cheers:


----------



## Nameless (Jul 8, 2004)

philadweller said:


> Phoenix is bigger than Philadelphia believe it or not.


Maybe the city but not the metro area.


----------



## Nameless (Jul 8, 2004)

Skyscraperologist said:


> Small, Medium, and Big are all relative. Compared with other cities of 1.4 Million, Philadelphia has a HUGE skyline. Just look at Phoenix (1.6 Million) by comparison--actually, there's no comparison.:lol:
> 
> Phoenix Downtown Skyline
> 
> ...


Yeah we have a pretty pitiful skyline here in Phoenix. I would definitly say it qualifies as a small skyline for a city this size.


----------



## spartan21 (Jan 21, 2008)

philadweller said:


> "I call it a medium large skyline"
> ..and that's what it should be for America's 6th largest city. NYC is huge. Chicago is large plus.
> 
> 1 none...Annapolis, Newport, Alexandria, St. Johns, Savannah, St. Augustine, Charleston
> ...


*Medium Huge: Chicago.
Atlanta, Miami, Toronto and Buenos Aires cannot be quite with Chicago's level not in my opinion.


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Well:

Makati has medium to large (like Philadelphia).

Manilla is bigger, about large.

My classification:

Small
Medium 
Medium to large
Large
Huge
Manhattan


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Ortigas... seems a big city, never hear about that... Some info, please; population for examble :cheers:



^^
Ortigas Center, also known as Downtown Pasig, is the second most important commercial and business district (after Makati) in Metro Manila, Philippines. With an area of at least 100 hectares, the district is located at the boundary of Pasig City, Mandaluyong City, and Quezon City. It is governed by Ortigas Center Association, Inc.

The headquarters of the Philippine Stock Exchange, which is also home to one of its trading floors of the country, is located here.










The population of Pasig City is 617,301 as of 2007. Quezon City with 2,679,450 and Mandaluyong City with 305,576.


Makati City has a population of 510,383. 



















It is the major financial, commercial and economic hub in the Philippines, often referred to as the financial capital of the Philippines since many global companies have their offices and headquarters in the city. Makati is also home to the influential Makati Business Club and the Philippine Stock Exchange. Ayala Avenue, running through the heart of downtown Makati Central Business District is often called the Wall Street of the Philippines.

The Metropolitan Manila population is approximately 19,200,000 and ranked 8th in the world and Manila has 1,660,714.

:banana::lol:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

capital of morocco rabat morocco a nice city with endless sprawl so many suburbs and population of 3 million in the greater rabat area no downtown at all not one single skyscraper the tallest building is only 12 stories high no much vertical buidlings there either


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alheaine said:


> ^^
> Ortigas Center, also known as Downtown Pasig, is the second most important commercial and business district (after Makati) in Metro Manila, Philippines. With an area of at least 100 hectares, the district is located at the boundary of Pasig City, Mandaluyong City, and Quezon City. It is governed by Ortigas Center Association, Inc.
> 
> The headquarters of the Philippine Stock Exchange, which is also home to one of its trading floors of the country, is located here.
> ...


Thanks for the info and for those photos too


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

Minneapolis (with less than 400,000 residents) has a very big skyline compared to some other cities with larger populations

Minneapolis Downtown:









Minneapolis Riverside:









Compare these 2 photos combined to other cities

Phoenix:









Tucson:









New Orleans:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Philly has a medium sized skyline, but will arguably have the 3rd best skyline in the United States if American Commerce Centre gets built. The skyline is handsome, muscular, filled with quality buildings, and has good balance.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Medium skyline but looks great.


----------



## Arrigo (Aug 29, 2004)

i like a lot philly just amazing


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez (Jul 24, 2008)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Medium in the US , small outside of the US i would say.
> 
> i would say comparable to Fujairahs skyline


:lol:

Phillie even looks way better than Abu Dhabi for me, sorry 

I'd say -on a world scale- it already is a big skyline (light  )
In the US it's my No. #6









by gypsyk8 (flickr)


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

Philly definitely has one of the most improved Central Business District skylines in the US going back thirty years.


----------



## Blah (Sep 13, 2002)

Looks great if you ask me. I'd say medium-large. Love the design of the buildings by the way.


----------



## Seattlelife (May 15, 2007)

Medium to large. 

And definitely bigger than Seattle's! Seattle's skyline is better known for 3 reasons imo...

1) The physical geography. There are great hills from which to snap photos, the towers are all on a hill so compared to the water they look even taller than they actually are, there's a large body of water that the skyline borders, and Mt Ranier in the background.

2) The Space Needle. Seattle is lucky to have such an iconic addition to they skyline, but it's only like 600 ft tall.

3) The skyline is especially good for Seattle's population.

Philly has an awesome skyline, definitely one of the most underrated in this country, if not the most underrated. Part of the problem is that there is no iconic tower and for a photo to really capture the skyline it needs to be taken from the air. Or so it seems.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Philadelfphia's photo above is really very nice; thanks for posting it @Eduardo


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

It's not New York, Chicago or Hong Kong, but to call it small is laughable, I'd call it medium-large. Philly has got a pretty big downtown and skyline, it also has a taller skyline than most US cities. In the US I would rank it (very roughly) with Seattle, Houston, San Francisco, Boston, Miami, Los Angeles, Dallas, Atlanta etc. (I suppose Toronto and Calgary too)

Also the whole, "big by american standards but small by world standards" makes absolutely no sense, American cities have more skyscrapers than most countries, by a lot. New York and Chicago have two of the biggest skylines on earth. :nuts:

It's a very good looking skyline too, I find skylines like Dubai and Abu Dhabi to be extremely tacky since there aren't really any layers, it's just huge buildings with no other buildings around them, that doesn't look too good.

Philly's probably one of the most underrated cities, ever. period.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

medium skyline in the U.S., small but sexy skyline in the world.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Nameless said:


> Maybe the city but not the metro area.


Phoenix city basically is it's metro area, the city covers five times the area of philly, that's why it has "more people"


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

chinarulez said:


> medium skyline in the U.S., small but sexy skyline in the world.



Yes very sexy 


You mean medium for the US, large for the world? Most American cities have more skyscrapers than most other countries. Most European, African, South American major cities don't really have much in the skyscraper department at all.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## EEplus (May 17, 2005)

Jay said:


>


really beautiful! looks very harmony


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Mr. Potato Head said:


> ^^ Houston, Seatlle, LA, and Minneaplis are just a handful of better skylines. And you're right that small cluster that Phoenix calls a skyline is pathetic.


absurd! Philly has taller buildings than seattle and minn. and a bigger skyline with more beautiful buildings than those cities (LA has 2 800 footers while Philly has 3)


I think people are just jealous of Philly:cheers:

(Nothing against Seattle and Minneapolis of course, they're great cities too)


----------



## CTRL ALT (Jul 30, 2009)

Jay said:


> absurd! Philly has taller buildings than seattle and minn. and a bigger skyline with more beautiful buildings than those cities (LA has 2 800 footers while Philly has 3)
> 
> 
> I think people are just jealous of Philly:cheers:


Agreed, Philly has one of the largest and most beautiful skylines in the U.S id call it no less then a medium but no more than a medium large.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Jay said:


> Yes very sexy
> 
> 
> You mean medium for the US, large for the world? Most American cities have more skyscrapers than most other countries. Most European, African, South American major cities don't really have much in the skyscraper department at all.


yeah, i was comparing the states to whole asia :lol:. guess it's a medium- large skyline then^^.


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful skyline, beautiful city full of history  really enjoyed it when I was there


----------

